# I need Help! IM Installing my exhaust.



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm installing my spintech (rear exit) exhaust and Im having trouble taking off the original exhaust. Ive gotten the mufflers off. But struggling with the resenator. Right where the X pipe should go. The bottem bolts are easy. Its just the top bolts are right damn near the frame of the body. If you have any input please. Tel me some thing. Thanks

I have a 05 gto if you need to know.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Try taking the hangers off and let it hang down. They are tight to get to.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

mfriend193 said:


> I'm installing my spintech (rear exit) exhaust and Im having trouble taking off the original exhaust. Ive gotten the mufflers off. But struggling with the resenator. Right where the X pipe should go. The bottem bolts are easy. Its just the top bolts are right damn near the frame of the body. If you have any input please. Tel me some thing. Thanks
> 
> I have a 05 gto if you need to know.


I changed mine to the MagnaFlow catback and it was a little tough to get the the top bolts but I eventually got 'em. On mine I think the bolt heads where welded to the flange on the catback/resonator side. That's why you may be having a problem getting a wrench or socket on it. Just try loosening the nut without putting a wrench on the bolt because yours may be welded too. Or you cam just put some Vise-Grips on the bolt and let it spin against the exhaust and loosen the nut that way. Other than that it should come right off.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

i got the exhaust on its SICK. Like perfect. it sounds great. thanks guys for the info


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

mfriend193 said:


> i got the exhaust on its SICK. Like perfect. it sounds great. thanks guys for the info


Congrats!

Post pics and a video if you can.


----------

